# looking for experienced fishing buddies for inshore offshore



## myths (May 8, 2011)

had quite a few people who wanted to get out but never did. my work schedule varies day to do so normally only have a days notice and that could change if work is dropped off. looking for some people with inshore and offshore experiance to help me get the hang of things. so far i have zero luck catching anything at any spots closer than 20 miles. but would like to go out farther as well for some bigger stuff sometimes too. boat doesnt eat up much gas and bait is cheap so wouldnt be much to help out just have your own gear because i dont have much. let me know if interested i play to try to do 1 trip out this wee and maybe this weekend too depending on what weather does. i dock out of navy point and have a 26' wellcraft with 225 4stroke.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll go if I can!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Weather is supposed to be nice next weekend. And the kings are here now so trolling should produce some luck. Would like to get out with ya sometime if you ever got an extra spot.


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

yea there is always room when i do get to go out normally just me and 1 other person. im about tired of the rain hah. seams every time i do get a chance to go its raining


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Extended weather looks pretty good. Its been blowing north in the morning laying everything down then coming from the south around noon or one at 10-15mph and chopping everything up. Not supposed to rain for the next week I believe


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would like to partake one day. I'll pm you my number


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

well had a lot of stuff dropped off this week so didnt get to go out but saturday or sunday going out for sure. would mind 1-2 people to join


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

FISHED HERE 40 YEARS ,IN AND OUT,.Now retired and have sold my boat .Very interested.


----------



## myths (May 8, 2011)

well if i can manage to stay asleep more than 2-4 hours at a time i do play on making a trip tomorrow ill message people and see who all is interested. no time set yet most the time im on the water by noon but no problem going earlier either.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I would be interested for sure. I have a few spots pretty close in and have my own gear. Just send me a PM and maybe we can get together.
Chris


----------

